# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  La Confederación Hidrográfica y la Comunidad de Regantes proyectan pozos y otra desalobradora junto al Mar Menor para aprovechar bolsas subterráneas

## Embalses

*La Confederación Hidrográfica y la Comunidad de Regantes proyectan pozos y otra desalobradora junto al Mar Menor para aprovechar bolsas subterráneas* 
04-11-2008 (La Verdad)La Verdad

Quieren conseguir abajo, en el subsuelo, lo que no viene de arriba (de la lluvia y del trasvase Tajo--Segura). La Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena negocia con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS) la obtención de diez hectómetros de agua para fines agrícolas mediante la construcción de una batería de pozos cercanos al Mar Menor y una desalobradora. Esta iniciativa se enmarca en el borrador del nuevo Plan de Cuenca del Segura, que plantea la necesidad de reducir la dependencia de los desembalses del Tajo echando mano de masas de agua y acuíferos no utilizados por su excesiva salinidad o su contaminación por nitratos y pesticidas. Pero es también una medida que reclaman de forma urgente los agricultores porque la escasez de agua ha provocado que el 60% de la superficie de regadío esté ahora mismo en barbecho (provisionalmente sin cultivar). «Hay gente que se está yendo a plantar lechugas y otros productos fuera de la comarca. Se van a Caravaca o a Granada, cuando el sector agrícola, nuestras empresas y cooperativas, han demostrado que están capacitadas para contratar a decenas de personas», denunció el presidente de la Comunidad de Regantes del Campo de Cartagena, Francisco Sáez. A su juicio, «estamos perdiendo una gran oportunidad para dar una salida a esta crisis económica, sobre todo a quienes se han quedado en paro en la construcción. Pero es que también nos estamos jugando el futuro de la agricultura en esta zona de la Región de Murcia. Nos arriesgamos a retroceder treinta años, a la época del secano», añadió. Dentro del programa AGUA, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente ya está llevando a cabo la ampliación de la desalobradora de El Mojón para captar 9,4 hectómetros anuales de drenajes de la rambla de El Albujón que se destinarán al regadío tras ser desalinizados. En la actualidad, las instalaciones aportan 2 hectómetros para riego. En El Mojón Con todo, CHS y regantes planean sacarle más partido y lograr otros diez hectómetros con una batería de pozos cercanos al Mar Menor para extraer diez hectómetros. Un portavoz de la Confederación señaló que se podría hacer otra desalobradora, en función del interés de los usuarios. Como ese caudal está contaminado por la filtración de nitratos y fertilizantes empleados en cultivos, la regeneración de ese caudal serviría también para impedir que acabe en el Mar Menor. A diferencia de otras zonas de la cuenca del Segura, como Mazarrón o Águilas, la inmensa mayoría de masas de agua del Campo de Cartagena están infrautilizadas porque el alto nivel de sal (fruto de la composición del terreno por procesos naturales de miles de años) hace muy cara su desalación por particulares. Alta salinidad Pero esas masas ofrecen una buena oportunidad para lograr recursos, bajo dos premisas. Una es que se haga con criterios «sostenbiles»; es decir, extrayendo sólo los volúmenes de agua equivalentes a las recargas de los acuíferos por las lluvias. Otra es que la gestión compartida de pozos y desalinizadoras permita a los agricultores tener agua a precios asequibles. «El objetivo prioritario del nuevo Plan de Cuenca es poner en relación las demandas con los recursos disponibles, entre otras cosas para paliar el déficit derivado de la insuficiente garantía de desembalses desde la cabecera del Tajo. En el Campo de Cartagena hay reservas de agua aceptables que podemos aprovechar. Los acuíferos cuaternarios superficiales, por ejemplo, no tienen un problema de contaminación, sino de mala calidad de las aguas por su alta salinidad. Y hay fórmulas para salvar ese obstáculo», afirmó el presidente de la Confederación del Segura, José Salvador Fuentes Zorita.

----------

